# Where to Start: Public Land Archery Elk Hunting



## Dakota (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello, I moved here from South Dakota recently for graduate school and was thinking of going archery hunting for deer. To my surprise however the only licenses still available are for elk. I don't know anyone that hunts around the Salt Lake area and this will be my first elk hunt. I was planning on packing in solo and camping for a few days. That being said I have no idea where to start. I was hoping that you guys wouldn't mind pointing me in the right direction where I might be able to have a least a chance at my first elk (bull or cow). I want to start scouting soon but I am not sure where to start so that I don't end up on a wild goose chase. So any suggestions which canyons hold some elk in the East Canyon, Kamas, Morgan-South Rich, or Wasatch regions on public land would be most appreciated. I am not looking for anyone's favorite spots just a good region to learn, get maps for, and start scouting. Thank you.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem you have is the three units you have listed are about 95% private land. The 5% that is public holds very few elk and get allot of pressure but that being said they do hold some elk non the less. personally non of those three would be on my list. But of the three you have listed I would start with the Kamas and then if no luck there try the Morgan. The key on units like this is time on the mountain and miles under your boots. If you plan on backpacking in then get on Google earth, find the deepest darkest canyon as far away from a road as you can and then grab your pack and start scouting. It is possible to find elk on these units. Just remember the farther away from the nearest road you are the better chance you have. If you do some research and find a few canyons you are interested in shot me a PM and i will help you choose one. I have hunted/hiked almost every trail on these units (about 15 years ago) and i have a good idea of where you might see some elk.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. The only reason I was looking into these units is that they are relatively close to Salt Lake and therefore much easier to scout routinely. Additionally they are some of the few units that you have the option to take any elk and hunt during the extended season. I was looking at the success rates for 2008 and these units were higher than the others nearby so I thought I would start there. However I was unaware that a very small amount of the land was allotted for public use. Do you have any other units that might be better to try, although I imagine that I will be limited to a cow or spike elk? I have heard I few things about the Wasatch region. Thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch region? Anywhere around strawberry will hold quite a few elk. Choose a canyon or two and do some looking, you'll find em'.

BTW, with a general season archery tag you are relegated to a spike or cow, but it doesn't sound like it matters that much to you. With a little effort, your odds increase quite a bit. PM me if you'd like a few starting points. I'm sending as many people as I can into wapiti67's honey hole. :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

And keep in mind that anyone with an unfilled archery tag can hunt the extended archery units once they've completed the online orientation


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

hi email me


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

pm sent it should help


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i am in just about the same situation as you i havent hunted in about 7 years and now i am planning on going out on the elk hunt this year plus i have never hunted for elk either if you want some company then let me know maybe we can help each other a bit but i have only a few areas in mind but again it has been several years


----------

